# einige Fragen zu Recht & Gesetzt



## j4n (25. Oktober 2001)

Hi,

ich habe das Forum schon öfter besucht und auch oft auf meine Fragen eine Antowrt gefunden. Für meine momentanen Frage muss ich mich aber jetzt doch registrieren 

Ich plane eine Homepage zu erstellen, wo gängige Partner-Programme gelistet werden und Besucher diese kommentieren und nach speziellen Kritieren auch bewerten können.

1. Kann ich von den Partner-Programm Betreibern wegen Rufmord, übler Nachrede o.ä. verklagt werden ?

2. Bin ich für die Kommentare/Bewertungen haftbar, die ein Besucher zu einem Partner-Programm abgibt.

Extremes Bsp. wäre "Das PartnerProgramm ist total schei*** und ... "

Sowas ist ja im Grunde genommen geschäftsschädigend, aber andererseits herrscht im Internet ja freie Meinungsäusserung oder nicht ?

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand eine Antwort geben, denn einen Anwalt aufzusuchen hatte ich auch schon überlegt, aber horrende Gebühren haben mich bisher davon abgehalten.

mfg
j4n


----------



## Klon (25. Oktober 2001)

Nunja ich kann deine Frage nicht direkt beantworten, aber ein vergleichbares Beispiel, Betreiber von IRC Servern sichern sich follgerndermaßen ab:

<font face=system size=-2 color=black><b>- Mit einem Verbindungsaufbau zu diesem Server werden die folgenden REGELN als verbindlich akzeptiert:
- + IRC ist ausschliesslich fuer private, nicht-kommerzielle Nutzung vorgesehen.
- + Der Einsatz von "War-Scripts"/"Abusive Scripts" ist verboten!
- + Gefaelschte Benutzerkennungen ("faked logins") sind unerwuenscht!
- + Es ist nur EIN Client pro Benutzer erlaubt (also keine "Clones").
- Zuwiderhandelnde werden ohne Vorwarnung geKILLt!
- MISSACHTUNG dieser Regeln hat einen permanenten Bann zur Folge!
- Dieser Chatserver soll den Teilnehmern die Diskussion eines Themas
- ermoeglichen. Die Beitraege sind nicht unbedingt mit der Auffassung
- des Westdeutschen Rundfunks identisch und geben ausschliesslich die
- Meinung des Teilnehmers wieder. Jeder Teilnehmer ist fuer die von ihm
- in den Channels/Chatrooms gemachten Aeusserungen allein verantwortlich.
- - Und jetzt viel Spass beim Chatten!
</b></font>

Ähnlich kannst du dich sicherlich auch Absichern.

Was ich dir empfehle ist das du mal bei http://www.drweb.de in der Community nachfragst, die haben Speziallisten für solche Sachen (Project Betreuung zum Beispiel)

Das Forum von denen (ohne jezt Werbung zu machen sondern um die zu helfen) findest du hier: http://www.drweb-community.de/


----------



## Dunsti (25. Oktober 2001)

ich kenn jetzt die aktuelle Rechtslage zu dem Thema nicht, aber ich denke mal, daß Du für Aussagen wie "XY ist sch***e" nicht verklagt werden kannst, da es ja eine freie Meinungsäußerung (die eben immer subjektiv ist) ist.

Allerdings solltest Du (wie Klon schon gesagt hat) einen entsprechenden Hinweis auf Deiner Seite angeben, daß die Beiträge von Besuchern Deiner Seite verfasst wurden, und nicht immer auch Deine Meinung wiederspiegeln.

Außerdem solltest Du die Kommentare in regelmäßigen Abständen durchlesen, damit kein Besucher etwas rechtswidriges (Aufruf zu Straftaten, Rassismus, etc.) postet. Dann solltest Du nämlich schon reagieren, und diesen Beitrag entfernen. 

Wie gesagt, ich bin nicht sicher, ob meine Aussage stimmt, also hol Dir lieber nochmal den Rat eines Experten.

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Robert Fischer (26. Oktober 2001)

ja mach einfach einen ausführlicheren disclaimer und wenn du den leuten erlaubst kommentare zu schreiben geht das ja sicherlich über ein php-script mit mysql und dann kannst du bestimmte begriffe ja rausfiltern oder gleich den beitrag löschen lassen.


----------



## Moartel (26. Oktober 2001)

Bei Sprüchen wie "das ist schei***" muss ich Dunsti zustimmen. Dafür kann man sicher belangt werden. Wenn auch die Rechtslage afaik in dieser Beziehung sehr vage ist wird durch Gerichtsentscheidungen die "Schuld" bei derartigen Äußerungen immer wieder den Betreibern der Website zugeschoben.
Für Bewertungen kannst du aber kaum belangt werden sofern das ganze sachlich ist. Wenn du User dazu aufforderst ihre Erfahrungen mit Programmen zu schreiben kann das nur als Feedback, nicht aber als Rufmord gewertet werden. Wenn ich mir mal überlege was es hier schon für Windows-Flames gab müsste Ibi sonst auch schon im Knast hocken  .
Ich glaube dass dieses Prinzip dass du vorhast gar nicht so neu ist, sondern dass es solche Seiten schon gibt. Kann mich nur nicht mehr genau erinnern wie die URL war. Dort ging es aber nicht rein um Software sondern um alles mögliche was nicht mal mit Elektronik zu tun gehabt hat.

Mit einem Disclaimer und einem Hinweis darauf dass allzu extreme Bemerkungen zensiert oder gleich gelöscht werden bist du aber sicher nicht schlecht beraten. Dass musst du dann aber auch konsequent durchführen.


----------



## j4n (26. Oktober 2001)

Vielen Dank für eure Antowrten. Ich hab auch aus anderen Foren ein paar wichtige Anotworten zu meiner erhalten, leider nicht nur vorteilhafte. Ich hab mich nun entschlossen einen Filter zu verwenden, der halt Wörter wie "schei****" o.ä. rausnimmt und ggf. ersetzt.

mfg
j4n


----------



## Moartel (26. Oktober 2001)

Sicher keine schlechte Idee. Das kann aber nicht ersetzen dass du dich selbst intensiv um die Seite kümmerst. Denn wenn ich schreibe dass das Produkt s_c_h_e_i_s_s_e ist hilft dir dein Filter nichts.
Viel Glück mit deiner Seite!


----------



## Arcaine (16. November 2001)

hmm....also hier mal Klick vielleicht hilft dir das weiter ;-).

greetinXX Arcaine


----------



## Avariel (11. Dezember 2001)

*Disclaimer*

Hier hast du als Beispiel (oder einfach direkt zum einfügen) mal einen recht ausführlichen Disclaimer in deutsch und englisch:

Haftungsausschluss
1. Inhalt des Onlineangebotes
Der Autor übernimmt keinerlei Gewähr für die Aktualität, Korrektheit, Vollständigkeit oder Qualität der bereitgestellten Informationen. Haftungsansprüche gegen den Autor, welche sich auf Schäden materieller oder ideeller Art beziehen, die durch die Nutzung oder Nichtnutzung der dargebotenen Informationen bzw. durch die Nutzung fehlerhafter und unvollständiger Informationen verursacht wurden sind grundsätzlich ausgeschlossen, sofern seitens des Autors kein nachweislich vorsätzliches oder grob fahrlässiges Verschulden vorliegt.
Alle Angebote sind freibleibend und unverbindlich. Der Autor behält es sich ausdrücklich vor, Teile der Seiten oder das gesamte Angebot ohne gesonderte Ankündigung zu verändern, zu ergänzen, zu löschen oder die Veröffentlichung zeitweise oder endgültig einzustellen.

2. Verweise und Links
Bei direkten oder indirekten Verweisen auf fremde Internetseiten ("Links"), die außerhalb des Verantwortungsbereiches des Autors liegen, würde eine Haftungsverpflichtung ausschließlich in dem Fall in Kraft treten, in dem der Autor von den Inhalten Kenntnis hat und es ihm technisch möglich und zumutbar wäre, die Nutzung im Falle rechtswidriger Inhalte zu verhindern.
Der Autor erklärt daher ausdrücklich, dass zum Zeitpunkt der Linksetzung die entsprechenden verlinkten Seiten frei von illegalen Inhalten waren. Der Autor hat keinerlei Einfluss auf die aktuelle und zukünftige Gestaltung und auf die Inhalte der gelinkten/verknüpften Seiten. Deshalb distanziert er sich hiermit ausdrücklich von allen Inhalten aller gelinkten /verknüpften Seiten, die nach der Linksetzung verändert wurden. Diese Feststellung gilt für alle innerhalb des eigenen Internetangebotes gesetzten Links und Verweise sowie für Fremdeinträge in vom Autor eingerichteten Gästebüchern, Diskussionsforen und Mailinglisten. Für illegale, fehlerhafte oder unvollständige Inhalte und insbesondere für Schäden, die aus der Nutzung oder Nichtnutzung solcherart dargebotener Informationen entstehen, haftet allein der Anbieter der Seite, auf welche verwiesen wurde, nicht derjenige, der über Links auf die jeweilige Veröffentlichung lediglich verweist.

3. Urheber- und Kennzeichenrecht
Alle innerhalb des Internetangebotes genannten und ggf. durch Dritte geschützten Marken- und Warenzeichen unterliegen uneingeschränkt den Bestimmungen des jeweils gültigen Kennzeichenrechts und den Besitzrechten der jeweiligen eingetragenen Eigentümer. Allein aufgrund der bloßen Nennung ist nicht der Schluß zu ziehen, dass Markenzeichen nicht durch Rechte Dritter geschützt sind!
Das Copyright für veröffentlichte, vom Autor selbst erstellte Objekte bleibt allein beim Autor der Seiten. Eine Vervielfältigung oder Verwendung solcher Grafiken, Tondokumente, Videosequenzen und Texte in anderen elektronischen oder gedruckten Publikationen ist ohne ausdrückliche Zustimmung des Autors nicht gestattet.

4. Rechtswirksamkeit dieses Haftungsausschlusses
Dieser Haftungsausschluss ist als Teil des Internetangebotes zu betrachten, von dem aus auf diese Seite verwiesen wurde. Sofern Teile oder einzelne Formulierungen dieses Textes der geltenden Rechtslage nicht, nicht mehr oder nicht vollständig entsprechen sollten, bleiben die übrigen Teile des Dokumentes in ihrem Inhalt und ihrer Gültigkeit davon unberührt.

Disclaimer
1. Online-contents
The author reserves the right not to be responsible for the topicality, correctness, completeness or quality of the information provided. Liability claims regarding damage caused by the use of any information provided, including any kind of information which is incomplete or incorrect, will therefore be rejected.
All offers are not-binding and without obligation. Parts of the pages or the complete publication including all offers and information might be extended, changed or partly or completely deleted by the author without separate announcement.

2. Referrals and links
The Author is not responsible for any contents linked or referred to from his pages - unless he has full knowlegde of illegal contents and would be able to prevent the visitors of his site from viewing those pages. If any damage occurs by the use of information presented there, only the author of the respective pages might be liable, not the one who has linked to these pages. Furthermore the author is not liable for any postings or messages published by users of discussion boards, guestbooks or mailinglists provided on his page.

3. Copyright
The copyright for any material created by the author is reserved. Any duplication or use of such diagrams, sounds or texts in other electronic or printed publications is not permitted without the author's agreement.

4. Legal force of this disclaimer
This disclaimer is to be regarded as part of the internet publication which you were referred from. If sections or individual formulations of this text are not legal or correct, the content or validity of the other parts remain uninfluenced by this fact.


----------



## Robert Fischer (11. Dezember 2001)

@avariel: hey danke. dass ist in aller ausführlichkeit doch mal wieder richtig hilfreich!


----------

